# Mejorar caja de 6 x 12"



## nachocamacho (Ene 14, 2018)

Hola a todos, compré una caja de bajo de 6x12 sin probarla. Si, sin probarla.
Funciona pero noto que no está bien construida porque paso los 30 W de potencia y pareciera como si la caja fuera a explotar, el sonido es como que se ensucia y distorsiona. El amplificador que tengo funciona bien porque con otras cajas no satura en lo mas mínimo.
La caja adentro tiene telgopor no se si sera eso que se lo tengo que sacar o que es.
Tiene 3 tubos de sintonía en la parte de adelante pero no sale el aire por estos tubos, mas bien el aire trata de salir por la tapa trasera.
Las medidas son 100 cm de alto 70 cm de ancho y 34 de profundidad.

Si alguien me puede dar una mano para modificarlo les agradezco, mañana estaré subiendo fotos. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2018)

​
Las cajas en su interior deben tener un material absorbente de las reflexiones internas del sonido, el telgopor es refractario, hace *"Todo lo contrario"*.
Quita el telgopor y tapiza la caja en su interior con lana de vidrio o guata de 1 o mas pulgadas de espesor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2018)

Ya que le quitarás la tapa , estaría bueno reforzar con listones de 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 encolados y atornillados-clavados.

Fotos !


----------



## nachocamacho (Ene 15, 2018)

OK, muchas gracias, hago las modificaciones y les cuento.


----------



## nachocamacho (Ene 16, 2018)

Hola de nuevo, saqué todo el Telgopor, hay una mínima mejoría pero casi imperceptible, el problema lo tengo con los grabes, es ahí cuando la caja tiembla y el sonido no es claro, será que están mal las medidas de la caja ?
Si bien no tengo las características de los parlantes , parecen bastantes _robustos_ como para soportar al menos 120 W.
Los parlantes están conectados 3 en serie, 3 en serie y ambos en paralelo, por lo que midiendo con el tester tengo una resistencia total de 12 Ohms.
Adjunté unas fotos para que se den una idea.
Convendrá hacerle mas agujeros como para salga el aire ?
Desde ya gracias por sus consejos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 16, 2018)

nachocamacho dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, saque todo el telgopor, hay una mínima mejoría pero casi imperceptible, el problema lo tengo con los grabes, es ahi cuando la caja tiembla y el sonido no es claro, sera que están mal las medidas de la caja ?
> Si bien no tengo las características de los parlantes parecen bastantes cojudos como para soportar al menos 120w.
> Los parlantes estan conectados 3 en serie, 3 en serie y ambos en paralelo, porl o que midiendo con el tester tengo una resistencia total de 12 ohms.
> Adjunte unas fotos para que se den una idea.
> ...



Esa caja es un desastre y de solo verla ya se puede predecir como va a sonar.
Si queres mejorarla vas a tener que rediseñarla desde cero...y por supuesto, hay que medir los parlantes...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2018)

Que son Philips los parlantes ?

Vas a tener que reforzar esa caja con listones de 2"x 2" bien encolados


----------



## nachocamacho (Ene 16, 2018)

No se la marca de los parlantes, en la foto no se aprecia pero el imán es _grande_. 
En cuanto a medir los parlantes son de 12 pulgadas, desconozco la potencia máxima que soportan pero por el tamaño supongo que tienen de sobra para aguantar mínimo 100 W.

Los listones son para que vayan agarrados a la tapa trasera ? En tal caso que se los coloque eso va a hacer que la caja suene mejor ?
Otra cosa que noto es que no sale mucho aire por los tubos de sintonía.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2018)

No , no vas a hacer que esa caja suene mejor sólo que vibre menos, para eso habría que medir los parámetros de los parlantes y re diseñar , re hacer la caja.

Primero fijate que todos los parlantes hayan sido conectados en fase , con una batería de 9V vas probando por parlante , si el cono va hacia adelante , su positivo coincide con el de la batería. Marcalo con lápiz en cada uno.


----------



## nachocamacho (Ene 16, 2018)

OK, voy a probar lo de la fase y les cuento.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 16, 2018)

Dosme, esa caja es un apelotonamiento de parlantes sin ton ni son... ni siquiera parece tener volumen suficiente como para bancarse seis parlantes. Creo que no hay que perder tiempo reforzando la caja... esa caja es lo que es... y rediseñarla es un laburito importante...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2018)

Se ve claro que esa caja fué hecha sólo para "hacer ruido" , le faltan litros , le falta madera , impedancia rarísima de 12 Ohms , vaya a saber si están todos en fase y vaya a saber si soportarían un bafle reflector . . . 

. . .  A ver si tiene ganas de medir y comenzar de nuevo . . .


----------



## Fusatronica (Ene 17, 2018)

Yo le haría caso a Dr. Z , eso de reforzar no va a dar nada de nada, si yo fuera usted me haría un cloncito Emperor 6x12 o un 6x12 Hovercraft







Quien le vendio eso hizo su agosto porque lo tumbaron de frente, con solo ver el forraje de paño nacional, esos Philisps vintage parecen buenos pero para Guitar no se, mi padre tenia un par similares y eran de 7.5Ω saquen cuentas.


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 17, 2018)

Yo armaría 3 cajas, cada una con 2 parlantes...
Si tenés suerte esa podes usarla con 2 (reforzandola) , pero ponele relleno adecuado...


----------



## nachocamacho (Ene 18, 2018)

No me voy a dar por vencido, vi muchas cajas en la web de 6x12 de similares medidas.
Voy a hacer caso al consejo de Fogonazo , voy a ponerle material absorbente que conseguí del desarme de una sala de ensayo, es goma espuma que tiene forma de conos.
Si con esto no resulta voy a tapar los tubos de sintonía, ya que vi muchas cajas que son completamente cerradas y si de esta manera tampoco funciona voy a probar agregando mas tubos de sintonia ya que tambien vi casas de similar característica que tenía 6 tubos de sintonia del lado trasero.
Si con todas estas pruebas no funcionan creo que primero voy a entrar en una etapa de depresión porque todo lo que hice no funcionó y cuando se me pase voy a hacer 3 cajas de 2 parlantes cada una.
Les voy comentando como salen las pruebas.

Desde ya muchas gracias por sus consejos.


----------



## Agustinw (Ene 19, 2018)

nachocamacho dijo:


> No me voy a dar por vencido, vi muchas cajas en la web de 6x12 de similares medidas.
> Si con esto no resulta voy a tapar los tubos de sintonioa, ya que vi muchas cajas que son completamente cerradas y si de esta manera tampoco funciona voy a probar agregando mas tubos de sintonia ya que tambien vi casas de similar características que tenia 6 tubos de sintonia del lado trasero.



Mientras haces todo eso anda midiendo los parámetros de los parlantes así te pueden ayudar mejor.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 19, 2018)

nachocamacho dijo:


> No me voy a dar por vencido, vi muchas cajas en la web de 6x12 de similares medidas.
> Voy a hacer caso al consejo de fogonazo voy a ponerle material absorbente que conseguí de del desarme de una sala de ensayo, es a coma espuma que tiene forma de conos.
> Si con esto no resulta voy a tapar los tubos de sintonioa, ya que vi muchas cajas que son completamente cerradas y si de esta manera tampoco funciona voy a probar agregando mas tubos de sintonia ya que tambien vi casas de similar características que tenia 6 tubos de sintonia del lado trasero.
> Si con todas estas pruebas no funcionan creo que primero voy a entrar en una etapa de depresioin porque todo o que hice no funciono y cuando se me pase voy a hacer 3 cajas de 2 parlantes cada una.
> Les voy comentando como salen las pruebas



Eso es como decir: "se me fundio el motor del auto pero le voy a inflar las ruedas y cambiar las pastillas de freno a ver si asi mejora"....


----------



## Omar A (Ene 20, 2018)

Deberias probar los altavoces uno por uno a ver cual casca y sustituirlo. Cables nuevos, algun filtro, lana de roca para aislar y ver que sonido saca, tiene mala pinta muchas horas le han dado pero lo mismo se puede aprovechar, suerte.


----------



## nachocamacho (Ene 20, 2018)

Buenos, les cuento las pruebas que realice y como están resultando.
Le coloque el aislante acústico y mejoro bastante pero notaba que sonaban mas fuertes unos parlantes que otros, por lo que los revise bien en detalle y me di cuenta de que 2 parlantes eran distintos al resto.
por lo tanto deje conectado 4 parlantes en total.
Si bien el sonido sigue sin gustarme mejoro notablemente, ahora no vibra tanto la caja si no que lo que noto que vibra son todos los muebles de mi casa.
Todavía falta que la refuerce con listones.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2018)

Yo sería de la idea de aprovechar esos *4* parlantes y calcular una caja específica para bajos. Aplicando medición, cálculo y simulación.


----------

